# Day Frights



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I finally figured out what gets into my flock when suddenly they seem to fly around in a panic in broad daylight.






He's hanging on the screen outside the window.


----------



## elfhome (Jan 1, 2008)

:blink: Yeah, that'd do it... Wow.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

is he yours or a neighbours


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yikes, that would be scary for a tiel


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! He belongs to a neighbor. he patrols the area daily. He didn't hang there very long. He walks along the fence you can see in the background. When he got to the window in front of the aviary he stopped then jumped down and climbed up the screen. I imagine he does it often. I'm usually sitting at my computer in the living room so I don't have a view of the window. The aviary is opposite the kitchen.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Urgh, i hate cats. My guys get frights from birds flying past the window.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

..I wouldn't put up with that. It doesn't take much for a bird (especially 'tiels) to get really frightened and hurt themselves. I'd be having a chat to the neighbour.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I tawt i taw a putty tat....i did i did i did taw a putty tat....bad ole putty tat!!!!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's just being a cat! I don't appreciate the fright to my birds or the holes in my screen but the only way to prevent it is for the lady who owns him to keep him permanently indoors. Some people don't want to do that.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

In one of the new suburbs here it's against the law to let your cat roam, it has to be indoors or in a cat run. For the sake of the wildlife and my dogs sanity i wish that were the law everywhere.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, I love cats........but........that isn't so good Sue. You can get a kind of cat repellent and put on the top of the fence, it's like a pepper that cats don't like very much and they avoid the area. Maybe that would sort it.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

When I still had my cats living with me, they were solely indoor cats. I don't know how anyone can just let their animal outside and not worry about whether or not it's getting hit by a car or stolen or attacked by another animal...



Bea said:


> In one of the new suburbs here it's against the law to let your cat roam, it has to be indoors or in a cat run. For the sake of the wildlife and my dogs sanity i wish that were the law everywhere.


That's a good law. It should be implemented everywhere. It's not cruel to keep a cat indoors, and cat runs are a great alternative for those who disagree.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't get it either. My Mom always let her cat run around...before it got run over...in the garage...by my Sister.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> My Mom always let her cat run around...before it got run over...in the garage...by my Sister.


 Even if i don't like cats that's terrible!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

In UK, cats just roam free wherever! I wish we had a law to say you had to keep them indoors, but cats are just let in and out as they wish, which in one way is nice because they get to actually live like a cat should, prowling around. On the other hand, of course, they are more prone to accidents on the road.


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Contrary to what a lot of people think, leash laws apply to cats as well as dogs in the vast majority of areas. Cats are often over looked on this but it's honestly in the animals best interest as well as the neighbors. It could definitely prove to be a hazard to your tiels as well as the cat so I would try having a chat with the neighbor. I hate to sound mean about it but by legal standards if her property (aka her cat) causes harm to your property (aka your birds or their housing) she is liable for the damages. You might not be willing to go down that road but a friend of the family raises high dollar racing pigeons and has sued several neighbors over the actions of their pets for the cost of repairs to his aviary, vet bills and replacement of his breeding stock as well as lost income from the incident. The owner of the cat may not be aware of the problems that her cat can cause her by straying away from the confines of her home.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Where I live, free-roaming cats are called "coyote snacks". The last house cat I saw in my yard was buried there by a bobcat. I saw the bobcat pawing in the dirt and thought it was getting ready to poop so I chased it off. When I looked closer at the area... yuck. Dogs don't fare much better, even big ones. People who love their pets do NOT let them run loose around here.

If I want the tiels to enjoy some sunshine in the back yard I have to sit outside with them. The yard is frequently visited by hawks, as well as the occasional bobcat and big snake. At least the coyotes can't get in because the wall around the yard is too high.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There is a window between the cat and the birds. Yes I agree he could scare my birds and damage my window screen. I also agree that he should be kept in. It has been proven that cats that live indoors live longer than cats that are allowed to roam. They are also a threat to much of the wildlife in the area. We have a beautiful little bird here that is seldom seen anymore (The Goldfinch) It is the bird that was used to get the yellow color into the naturally gray Canary. To be honest I'm not even sure which neighbor he belongs to. I will invest in a cat repellent product 'till he gets out of the habit of walking along my fence.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here if you have a cat they are supposed to be kept inside but not everyone does. I think all cats should be indoor pets only unless they are on a leash outside for an hour or so a day like our neighbors cat.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I keep my cat inside but he has been raised around birds. He had his nose bitten by a conure once. He doesn't want anything to do with those birds. He will sometimes lay near the aviary and look at them but no charges or jumping at them. He's an old boy now but he weighs 28 lbs. and people are scared of him.






He's just moody


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

Too bad people don't keep their cats indoors or on leashes. I had two indoor cats and when they went on my front porch in the summer, they both were on leashes. I just hate to see loose cats in my yard because they are always after the wildlife. I like to feed the outside birds and squirrels. Maybe if the window is open and you know when the cat comes around, you could squirt water at it with a spray bottle? Maybe that would make it think twice about hanging on your window screens.

Cindy


----------

